# side effects when upping dose of Paxil?



## 15306 (Mar 28, 2007)

Going from 10mg to 15mg of paxil, I am experiencing more anxiety and tiredness. Is this normal?


----------



## 16712 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey,I'm new here but I used to take Paxil. It helped me, but it's different for everyone. One thing my doctor told me to do was to keep a journal (daily stress, symptoms, etc) so I can see how or if Paxil is helping me over the long term. What may seem related to upping your dose now make actually be due to something else (stress in your life, menstral cycle, etc). Ultimately, talk to your doctor and find what's right for you!Good luck!


----------

